# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Krępujący problem

## sarna4413

Mam problem od dłuższego czasu z gazami. a od niedawna zwieracz sie nie zamyka.Boje sie że to poważnego.

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
O ile problem z gazami najczęściej nie powinien niepokoić, dolegliwość w postaci niezamykania się zwieracza skłania do poszukiwania przyczyny problemu. Ile ma Pan/Pani lat? Czy wystepują zaparcia lub biegunki? Ból, pieczenie lub jakiekolwiek objawy przy oddawaniu stolca? Zmiana w jego wyglądzie, obecność krwi? Czy leczy się Pan/Pani na jakieś choroby?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> O ile problem z gazami najczęściej nie powinien niepokoić, dolegliwość w postaci niezamykania się zwieracza skłania do poszukiwania przyczyny problemu. Ile ma Pan/Pani lat? Czy wystepują zaparcia lub biegunki? Ból, pieczenie lub jakiekolwiek objawy przy oddawaniu stolca? Zmiana w jego wyglądzie, obecność krwi? Czy leczy się Pan/Pani na jakieś choroby?


Ogólnie boli odbyt przy załatwianiu sie. Stolec jest luźny. Krew nie występuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam      Ogólnie boli odbyt przy załatwianiu sie. Stolec jest luźny. Krew nie występuje.


Mam 39 lat, pracuje zawodowo i jest to troche uciążliwe

----------


## Krzysztof

W takim przypadku konieczna jest wizyta u lekarza, proponuję przedstawić problem lekarzowi, należałoby poszukać przyczyny dolegliwości i ją zlikwidować. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> W takim przypadku konieczna jest wizyta u lekarza, proponuję przedstawić problem lekarzowi, należałoby poszukać przyczyny dolegliwości i ją zlikwidować. Pozdrawiam serdecznie


Dziękuje. Wizyte do specjalisty mam na czerwca.

----------

